# Grassy weed id



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

Had a fungus problem over the summer which killed a section of my st aug

Fixed the fungus, but was left with a few bare spots that ill need to fill or resod in the spring

This weed is growing in a couple of the gaps.

Its a grassy weed with no flower. Not sure if this is burmuda or what. I have put 24d on it, and sulfentrazone. No effect

Let me know what you think


----------

